# Battery grip vertax for EOS 6D



## sixpistols (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, i found this review about battery grip vertax for canon 6d.
http://translate.google.it/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fterapixelblog.it%2F10034-recensione-del-battery-grip-vertax-e13-compatibile-per-canon-6d

Hope it useful!


----------



## hamada (Apr 25, 2013)

looks like the same phottix, pixel, delamax, meike etc. etc. grip to me.. just one more name they sell it under.

i have one for my 6D and it´s nice for the price (i payed 45 euro).

but be aware the same grip sells for 45 euro from one "brand" and for 130 euro from another. 


and there is an small error in this review:



> LP-E6 batteries ... the 6D works correctly only with genuine Canon.



that is not correct. there are some third pary batteries that work... i know because i use them.


----------

